# Weight distributing hitch (Equalizer)



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In looking at a new hitch I see that the chain style hookup hitches are roughly half the price of an actual weight distributing hitch that actually has the arms resting on the arms from the trailer. So, with the chain style you get nothing but sway control and zero weight distribution, is that correct? That does not seem to be worth a penny for just sway control; that is an exageration, but why would any one opt for only the sway control rather than keeping the whole load nice and even and controlling sway? I see that a lot of people use the chain type, did you buy yours knowing it is only for sway control or am I off? it seems odd that it would not distribute some weight as it appears to be a very similar mechanism???


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I pull a smaller 18 ft. trailer and the chain type works find for me. If I had a bigger trailer I would go with the bar type equalizer hitch.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

huge 29 here is a link that will answer all your questions regarding hitches 
http://www.trailerlife.com/cforum/index ... rum/40.cfm
and the link for the web site very informative site
http://www.trailerlife.com/cforum/index.cfm


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks! That is quite a site, I got a kick out of a guy looking to tow a 30' fifth wheel with his Tundra!!! Yes, that is right a 30' fifth wheel with a half ton.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you have to remember the commercials says it is the strongest truck out there.


----------

